# ? ANYBODY WANNA BATTLE ?



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

WHENEVER SOMEONE IS READY, I'D BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO EMBARASS THEN IN A BASS OFF..... I'LL BRING MY 1 SPEAKER AND U BRING W.E. U WANT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

oh snap..it's a bass off!! 

this weekend down at the convention center foo's!! be there or be square!! 
ya'll gonna get served!!


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

HAHAHA FO SHO SHO, BUT WHENEVER U GET RID OF THAT SOUTHPARK SYSTEM, THEN BRING IT ON


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@Apr 25 2005, 07:42 PM
> *WHENEVER SOMEONE IS READY, I'D BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO EMBARASS  THEN IN A BASS OFF..... I'LL BRING MY 1 SPEAKER AND U BRING W.E. U WANT
> [snapback]3051489[/snapback]​*



You are defineltly a newbie.

I wont even comment, im sure Iban and Brian will swallow you as soon they get the chance


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@Apr 25 2005, 09:37 PM
> *HAHAHA FO SHO SHO, BUT WHENEVER U GET RID OF THAT SOUTHPARK SYSTEM, THEN BRING IT ON
> [snapback]3051712[/snapback]​*


oh yes...i will surely drive 20 hrs just to blow you outta the water....expect my arrival!!! :uh: :uh: and :uh:


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@Apr 25 2005, 07:42 PM
> *WHENEVER SOMEONE IS READY, I'D BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO EMBARASS  THEN IN A BASS OFF..... I'LL BRING MY 1 SPEAKER AND U BRING W.E. U WANT
> [snapback]3051489[/snapback]​*



Your shit looks weak anyways on top of that. Sportin a euro on a lowrider site, and NO they are not the same. Dont get [email protected]!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Apr 25 2005, 09:47 PM
> *Your shit looks weak anyways on top of that. Sportin a euro on a lowrider site, and NO they are not the same. Dont get [email protected]!
> [snapback]3051789[/snapback]​*


looks like he has a mini truck to me....even worse!! lmao :cheesy:


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

THATS RIGHT, ITS A MINI TRUCK. CONGRATS. BUT ITS A MINITUCK, THATS BEEN IN MAGAZINES.


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

:worship: :rofl:


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

DONT GET ME WRONG. I GOT NO PROBLEMS WITH NOBODY, I JUST LOVE TO BATTLE PEOPLE IN SYSTEMS, AND WATCH THE REACTION WHEN ITS ONLY 1 SPEAKER


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

your not the only one that runs a single sub setup homie...

what that one amazing super woof woofer of your hit on a mic??


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

156.8........ BUT NOW I DROPPED IN A FEW MORE AMPS AND I KNOW IM UP THERE AROUND 160 DB'S...... IASCA STANDINGS.... NOT NO MICKEY MOUSE METER EITHER


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

There is only one thing I see on this thread worth commenting on...
Where exactly is the *"dirsty"* south is located?  


[attachmentid=156314]


----------



## JUICED9TRAY (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 26 2005, 06:29 AM
> *There is only one thing I see on this thread worth commenting on...
> Where exactly is the "dirsty" south is located?
> [attachmentid=156314]
> [snapback]3053097[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :dunno:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

I just know that if the Dirsty South is anywhere near me, not only is it on, he's gettin served!

Where exactly are these results from IASCA that has proof of this score? Not saying it isn't possible, I just wanna see it backed up.


----------



## 8==D (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Apr 25 2005, 10:39 PM
> *You are defineltly a newbie.
> 
> I wont even comment, im sure Iban and Brian will swallow you as soon they get the chance
> [snapback]3051725[/snapback]​*


is that a scare tactic, or a kinky sorta speaker fetish thing :dunno:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

From: dirsty south *MIA*!

MIA == miami, florida...

is that the kicker 18" solo-x?

specs:
10,000watt peakpower
5,000 watt RMS

that sub is EXPENSIVE (rediculously expensive)...

your insides are gutted bro...you need to fix that quick, becuase its not eye candy 4sure...

what type of amps are you running?

-qs


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@Apr 25 2005, 09:04 PM
> *DONT GET ME WRONG. I GOT NO PROBLEMS WITH NOBODY, I JUST LOVE TO BATTLE PEOPLE IN SYSTEMS, AND WATCH THE REACTION WHEN ITS ONLY 1 SPEAKER
> [snapback]3051869[/snapback]​*



Most of us here have a single sub system. I have been turning heads with a singel 12" for the past 4 years, you are not braggin or bringing nothing new.

CHew on some other beef homie :0


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Apr 26 2005, 12:02 PM
> *is that the kicker 18" solo-x?
> specs:
> 10,000watt peakpower
> ...


Just so you know, in case you didn't, Kicker makes them in three sizes...

[attachmentid=156427]


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Apr 26 2005, 12:02 PM
> *From: dirsty south MIA!
> 
> MIA == miami, florida...
> [snapback]3053833[/snapback]​*


So Miami is "dirsty"... Interesting...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 26 2005, 11:22 AM
> *Just so you know, in case you didn't, Kicker makes them in three sizes...
> 
> [attachmentid=156427]
> [snapback]3053956[/snapback]​*


And they call suck, some just less than others. I wish I had a 2.8 lb moving mass.........

That magazine page you posted is pretty dark.... looks like a blue vehicle to me, yours is orange.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 26 2005, 12:52 PM
> *And they call suck, some just less than others.  I wish I had a 2.8 lb moving mass.........
> 
> That magazine page you posted is pretty dark.... looks like a blue vehicle to me, yours is orange.
> [snapback]3054093[/snapback]​*


i agree, but i dont think he was saying that the vehicle in the mag is his, he was saying that that style vehicle he has, has been in mags cuz ppl were attempting to clown him based on what type of vehicle he has...

thanks for the specs brahma, i dont know why i didnt look at the date thats on the pic and realize that the new 18" came out this year and the pic was taken last year, i was so caught up in the hype until i was under the impression that there was jusy one size soloX...  



I STAND CORRECTED:

i just read his other post in "post your rides" forum, this kid IS saying that this black (or blue) blazer is his, bro, that crappy ass enterior will not land you in a mag and thats for sure.... and you think your hot shit with your DUB escalade switchbox? yeh bitch, we know thats not a blazer switchbox, and either im color blind or your pussy ass orange blazer is not the black 1 on this unlit pic you posted, unless you repainted the exterior, and redid the upholstry inside (cuz i see blue/black and white seats buddy and the dash is also black/blue)...

-qs


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

i got 4 kickers 1200.1 amps to that 1 18" solo x...... its the best speaker i been able to find so far... and ive been through just about everything out there on the market......... i got the interior parts being painted and stuff, they'll all be back in the truck real soon


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@Apr 26 2005, 06:05 PM
> *i got 4 kickers 1200.1 amps to that 1 18" solo x...... its the best speaker i been able to find so far... and ive been through just about everything out there on the market......... i got the interior parts being painted and stuff, they'll all be back in the truck real soon
> [snapback]3055763[/snapback]​*


If you had REALLY been through everything out on the market, you wouldn't have ended up with the 18" Solo-X...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@Apr 26 2005, 05:05 PM
> *i got 4 kickers 1200.1 amps to that 1 18" solo x...... its the best speaker i been able to find so far... and ive been through just about everything out there on the market......... i got the interior parts being painted and stuff, they'll all be back in the truck real soon
> [snapback]3055763[/snapback]​*


Where are those results from that IASCA show you did that 156 at again?


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

nooo thats my truck in the magazine...... its the same truck, but i changed the paint and i changed the system and tvs and all.... i changed the 2 15" solo barics and went with the 18 inch solo x with more power.... i had each 15" with an older kicker zr1000 to each


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@Apr 26 2005, 05:42 PM
> *nooo thats my truck in the magazine...... its the same truck, but i changed the paint and i changed the system and tvs and all.... i changed the 2 15" solo barics and went with the 18 inch solo x with more power.... i had each 15" with an older kicker zr1000 to each
> [snapback]3056006[/snapback]​*


He changed everything, so none of it looks at all the same, at all. My truck has been in a ton of magazines, it looks different in every one of them, but I decided to go back to a more factory look.

Havin troubles finding the results to that IASCA show? I can help, tell me when and where the event was and your name and I can get it.


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

this clown is getting owned in every forum he posts in, its sad that he thinks he's the shit....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

do i need to do my classical owning him by showing a bigger sub?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i'll do it anyway....look at the bottom of the page
http://www.soundstream.com/sub/products_amps_xxx.html


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Apr 26 2005, 10:51 PM
> *this clown is getting owned in every forum he posts in, its sad that he thinks he's the shit....
> [snapback]3057399[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@Apr 25 2005, 09:15 PM
> *156.8........ BUT NOW I DROPPED IN A FEW MORE AMPS AND I KNOW IM UP THERE AROUND 160 DB'S...... IASCA  STANDINGS.... NOT NO MICKEY MOUSE METER EITHER
> [snapback]3051937[/snapback]​*




so Iban said he'd help you out, what show and where we will get your results. Come on mr shit :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

You aint nothin but a bitch with some pics of a truck that aint even yours ***


----------



## Shemp (Jul 4, 2004)

Still, his truck does look nice...

But, hes still an asshat


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shemp_@Apr 27 2005, 05:34 AM
> *Still, his truck does look nice...
> 
> But, hes still an asshat
> [snapback]3058247[/snapback]​*


He hasn't shown any proof of anything being his. He's got pics that don't match the story, its probably pics of somebody elses shit!


----------



## vcmp3 (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 27 2005, 06:08 AM
> *He hasn't shown any proof of anything being his.  He's got pics that don't match the story, its probably pics of somebody elses shit!
> [snapback]3058317[/snapback]​*



No shit!!! What mic does Iasca use anyway? Im sure Ibanender or myself would be more than happy to serve it to you...... I woulndt even waste my time or wear and tear on my equipment to slaughter a solo-x unless you wanted to throw up some $$$

I love how the ad says " got tvs " more like " got eat up with a case of dumbass "


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vcmp3_@Apr 27 2005, 07:35 AM
> *No shit!!! What mic does Iasca use anyway? Im sure Ibanender or myself would be more than happy to serve it to you...... I woulndt even waste my time or wear and tear on my equipment to slaughter a solo-x unless you wanted to throw up some $$$
> 
> I love how the ad says " got tvs " more like " got eat up with a case of dumbass "
> [snapback]3058384[/snapback]​*


I'm not giving away info on anything IASCA till he shows proof of anything, or can even identify the meter used for that matter, down to the color and shape of the mic or otherwise.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 27 2005, 09:33 AM
> *I'm not giving away info on anything IASCA till he shows proof of anything, or can even identify the meter used for that matter, down to the color and shape of the mic or otherwise.
> [snapback]3059157[/snapback]​*


iban is one guy you don't bullshit with when it comes to having shit metered.


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

this little dude just quit actin up. He got put in place, nice job guys


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

u guys never seen anybody redo there car interior and paint it could be that guys truck in the mag


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Apr 27 2005, 09:23 PM
> *u guys never seen anybody redo there car interior and paint it could be that guys truck in the mag
> [snapback]3062489[/snapback]​*


I take it you have never seen someone go from forum to forum being an asshat claiming shit they can't seem to back up...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Apr 26 2005, 09:58 PM
> *do i need to do my classical owning him by showing a bigger sub?
> [snapback]3057423[/snapback]​*


yeah, except no one in this thread said anything denying the existence of a bigger sub on the market... again i tell you: read threads before you post in them.


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

i never read all his posts


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Apr 27 2005, 10:01 PM
> *yeah, except no one in this thread said anything denying the existence of a bigger sub on the market... again i tell you: read threads before you post in them.
> [snapback]3062759[/snapback]​*


maybe you should as well... :uh: 
he said that he has went through about everything there is on the market...then it was said if he did, then he wouldnt have ended up with a 18" solo-x...then to reassure that he wouldnt have ended up with a sub that does 5,000RMS, if he did go through just about EVERYTHING, he would have prolly landed on a XXX 15" that does 8,400 RMS instead of the solo-x...


-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Apr 28 2005, 10:58 AM
> *maybe you should as well... :uh:
> he said that he has went through about everything there is on the market...then it was said if he did, then he wouldnt have ended up with a 18" solo-x...then to reassure that he wouldnt have ended up with a sub that does 5,000RMS, if he  did go through just about EVERYTHING, he would have prolly landed on a XXX 15" that does 8,400 RMS instead of the solo-x...
> -qs
> [snapback]3065597[/snapback]​*


oh my..... :uh: 

try more like 1,600 rms genious. :cheesy:


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Fuck the stereo setup, who wants to watch tv while standing out back behind the truck?


Sorry bro but that shit is weak, I mean seriously what the heck are the TV's for in the back, gay porn while you got your b/f bent over the tailgate?


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

> *oh my.....
> 
> try more like 1,600 rms genious.  *


http://www.soundstream.com/sub/products_amps_xxx.html

8500 rms


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EightN9ne_@Apr 28 2005, 04:39 PM
> *http://www.soundstream.com/sub/products_amps_xxx.html
> 
> 8500 rms
> [snapback]3067694[/snapback]​*


Ah yes, another manufacturer trying to sell a product off another manufacturers name.... BTW, that sub wont even THINK about taking more than 3000 RMS, and thats assuming its overhung.


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

> *Ah yes, another manufacturer trying to sell a product off another manufacturers name.... BTW, that sub wont even THINK about taking more than 3000 RMS, and thats assuming its overhung. *


I was simply showing him what cuttie was thinking of


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EightN9ne_@Apr 28 2005, 04:39 PM
> *http://www.soundstream.com/sub/products_amps_xxx.html
> 
> 8500 rms
> [snapback]3067694[/snapback]​*


lmfao....they did a great job picking the name!!!


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

> *lmfao....they did a great job picking the name!!! *


yup real original


----------



## Slim Thug (Apr 16, 2005)

ol *** boy never responded. Guess he gets added to my ownage list


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 28 2005, 05:52 PM
> *Ah yes, another manufacturer trying to sell a product off another manufacturers name....  BTW, that sub wont even THINK about taking more than 3000 RMS, and thats assuming its overhung.
> [snapback]3067866[/snapback]​*



why in the hell do they put those out of this world numbers when it doesnt do it...isnt that false advertisement????

if they put 8500RMS, and it only does 1600-3000 then why in the hell do they put that shit there, and why are they still in business???

dont get confused, im not attacking 1ofaknd or ibanedner , the anger is towards XXX...

-qs


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

what he's saying is it's not XXX, nor the real stats for XXX


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Apr 28 2005, 02:00 PM
> *Fuck the stereo setup, who wants to watch tv while standing out back behind the truck?
> Sorry bro but that shit is weak, I mean seriously what the heck are the TV's for in the back, gay porn while you got your b/f bent over the tailgate?
> [snapback]3066945[/snapback]​*



damn, serious hate. lot's of people have tv's in the back, all the way in the back. Grab yourself a lawn chair and watch 'em while camping; especially considering it's illegal in most states to have one in view of the driver.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

system in the truck looks like a diorama from jurassic park

yeah, I go up against with my 2 quantity 2500 Lanzars and 6 W6's older system yes, but will knock it out


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drgstrsmb_@Apr 28 2005, 07:40 PM
> *what he's saying is it's not XXX, nor the real stats for XXX
> [snapback]3068585[/snapback]​*



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

OKAY, their a knock-off XXX...

gotcha


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

btw, i know that soundstreams xxx doesn't handle no 8k watts rms......BUT, a kicker 18" sub handles no where near 5k watts rms either.


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drgstrsmb_@Apr 28 2005, 04:44 PM
> *damn, serious hate. lot's of people have tv's in the back, all the way in the back. Grab yourself a lawn chair and watch 'em while camping; especially considering it's illegal in most states to have one in view of the driver.
> [snapback]3068619[/snapback]​*


Yeah I guess that was some bad hate, but fuck it. Really I want to know what the point of it is? 


I'd love to watch a movie sitting behind that truck, specially while trying to watch the movie on those little screens with that big subwoofer moving right in front of them. One word "gay". I know everyone has their own opinion and thats mine.

I'm sorry if I sound harsh but I just dont get it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i agree, small ass screens only look good up close, any further than 2 feet, and u can't see shit on them.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Apr 28 2005, 06:06 PM
> *why in the hell do they put those out of this world numbers when it doesnt do it...isnt that false advertisement????
> 
> if they put 8500RMS, and it only does 1600-3000 then why in the hell do they put that shit there, and why are they still in business???
> ...


They are still in business because people buy stuff with big numbers printed on it thinking its better because it has a big number on it.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

kicker solo x's are great for street bass but for spl comps there alot better speakers that do way higher numbers.like treo,digital desighns,and remember the shockers?strokers use to dominate for a while but they could not handle the abuse and would rip the cone off..and remeber about the jugeernault joke with the yellow van that got caught cheating??..the good ole days...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

if your gonna waste over 1k bux on a sub, don't, the solo x's aren't worth it, it would be cheaper, and you could get louder with 2 15" adire audio brahma's, or even 4 12" idmax subs, if your looking for just street loud, hell, just get 2 12" kicker l7's over the solo x's, you'll end up with the same result.


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

well i give the credit to the DD speakers. but i heard they over priced too... i heard em once at a show, with 2 12's and he took out my 2 15's and some expo with 4 15's.... i just havent heard of any dealers down here in south florida dealing with that speaker


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@May 1 2005, 04:32 PM
> *well i give the credit to the DD speakers. but i heard they over priced too... i heard em once at a show, with 2 12's and he took out my 2 15's and some expo with 4 15's.... i just havent heard of any dealers down here in south florida dealing with that speaker
> [snapback]3081136[/snapback]​*



SO again where are those IASCA numbers?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@May 1 2005, 06:32 PM
> *i just havent heard of any dealers down here in south florida dealing with that speaker
> [snapback]3081136[/snapback]​*


ever heard of the World Wide Web and UPS?


-qs


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@May 1 2005, 04:34 PM
> *SO again where are those IASCA numbers?
> [snapback]3081146[/snapback]​*


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

158 my ass. . . 

somebody broke out the audio control mic lmao


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gameovercc blazer_@May 1 2005, 05:32 PM
> *well i give the credit to the DD speakers. but i heard they over priced too... i heard em once at a show, with 2 12's and he took out my 2 15's and some expo with 4 15's.... i just havent heard of any dealers down here in south florida dealing with that speaker
> [snapback]3081136[/snapback]​*


The most popular model DD sells for competition is still less than 1/2 the cost of a Solo X 18. The most expensive one is still less than a Solo X 18. There aren't any dealers because they are only available factory direct.

Where are those numbers again? I guess since there are now 3 cars involved there should be at least 3 results.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

I will battle with one mubatu 18


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@May 4 2005, 07:49 AM
> *I will battle with one mubatu 18
> [snapback]3092905[/snapback]​*


Better go make one since they dont exist.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@May 4 2005, 08:52 AM
> *Better go make one since they dont exist.
> [snapback]3092911[/snapback]​*



you might be correct on that one, the largest i have seen is a 15


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DeAdPhLow, Stealth*


lmao @ Stealth. . . 

hes like a shark swimming through these threads looking for his most oppertune moment to strike at Ib and Brian whenever he sees it possible. . .


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i'll battle with 2 12" tempests


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@May 4 2005, 09:14 AM
> *lmao @ Stealth. . .
> 
> hes like a shark swimming through these threads looking for his most oppertune moment to strike at Ib and Brian whenever he sees it possible. . .
> [snapback]3092980[/snapback]​*


Eh, he doesn't set out to attack us, like most of them...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@May 4 2005, 08:10 AM
> *you might be correct on that one, the largest i have seen is a 15
> [snapback]3092963[/snapback]​*


Amazing, cause NOBODY else has seen ANYTHING of ANY size from them. You got any pics/brochure/phone number/anything with the name on it yet?


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

How much are the XXX's? Haven't seen any prices anywhere.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@May 4 2005, 10:07 PM
> *How much are the XXX's?  Haven't seen any prices anywhere.
> [snapback]3096496[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3074367


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for that. Still think I am going to go with the Brahma 15".


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@May 4 2005, 10:21 PM
> *Thanks for that.  Still think I am going to go with the Brahma 15".
> [snapback]3096584[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@May 4 2005, 06:10 AM
> *you might be correct on that one, the largest i have seen is a 15
> [snapback]3092963[/snapback]​*



I have been hearing that they might make an 18 though.


----------

